# Synodontis and BN Plec with peacocks?



## akgirl (Jul 23, 2009)

I have an empty 65 gallon tank (36 inches long) that I am planning on doing about 4-5 male peacocks. I am thinking about doing a Synodontis Petricola with them. But I would also love to do a BN plec with them also. Any thoughts on whether or not this would work?? If not what about 2 of the synos? (from what *** read this species maxes out around 5 inches so somehwat smaller than the other syno species)
Thanks!

Andrea


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I have synodontis multipunctatus in my peacock/hap tank and just love them. But they do prefer groups. I have four and that seems sufficient to keep them comfortable. Petricola/lucipinnis looks similar, but are smaller. They, too, prefer groups. I personally wouldn't do fewer than four of either . . .

BN plecos can do fine in such tanks or they get attacked or killed. They might have a better chance with peacocks than mbuna, but I don't personally risk it.


----------



## karlfishing (Aug 4, 2009)

yes, at least 4 petricola would be best and with less then 4 you would never see them because they would hide all the time. in a group they will be out and active (unless they are fry) 4 is no problem in a 65 with 4 or 5 peacocks and would make a beutiful looking display


----------



## akgirl (Jul 23, 2009)

ok cool! I did read somewhere that they like being in groups but I was afraid my tank size wouldnt be big enough especially since its only 36 inches long. So you guys think that 4 of the s. petricola would be fine with my peacocks and have enough space in the tank?


----------



## davenoble (Jul 7, 2009)

hollyfish2000 said:


> I have synodontis multipunctatus in my peacock/hap tank and just love them. But they do prefer groups. I have four and that seems sufficient to keep them comfortable. Petricola/lucipinnis looks similar, but are smaller. They, too, prefer groups. I personally wouldn't do fewer than four of either . . .
> 
> BN plecos can do fine in such tanks or they get attacked or killed. They might have a better chance with peacocks than mbuna, but I don't personally risk it.


my BN's are fine with with an all muna tank, never been attacked, and some of them have been in there since they were half inch long


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

4-5 "Petricola" would be okay, as well as a Bristlenose

I would worry about the 4-5 male Peacocks. People make that sound so easy to have peaceful color, things don't always work out that easy thou.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have 4 synodontis lucipinnis with a trio of peacocks in my 36" tank. The synos are fine. The peacocks are too large and aggressive and have to be moved.


----------



## akgirl (Jul 23, 2009)

So if I get 4 peacocks they will get to aggressive for that size tank? I thought peacocks were generally more peaceful (at least more so than the mbuna) ??


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

But a 36" tank is very limiting. You can always try. Mine were fine for 8 months until they matured, and now the tank is too small for anyone except the single male.

Your tank is wider than mine. I'd try 1m:3f of a small timid peacock like baenschi...but void the larger more aggressive peacocks like stuartgranti, jacobfreibergi, etc.


----------



## heller08 (Sep 4, 2009)

You should be able to do many more than 4 peacocks and a few syno in a 65 gallon tank. I always reccomend packing display tanks. With any cichlid, peace is not a foregone conclusion. You will need to watch the tank and make adjustments as neccessary. Setting up the tank correctly is advisible as well.


----------



## akgirl (Jul 23, 2009)

wow lots of conflicting advice...I guess it just depends on experience and the individual situations. Im about ready to say screw this and just get some tetras, haha! jk.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

> wow lots of conflicting advice...I guess it just depends on experience and the individual situations...


...and what _you_ want in a tank.

Heller08 points out that you can pack more in a 65 gallon tank with adjustments as neccessary and DJRansome says after 8 months the aggression with his Aulonocara sp stuartgranti Maleri is now an issue in a 3ft tank.

These do not conflict. After 8 months - adjustments are necessary for DJRansome's 38 gallon tank to keep the peace.

Some people get bored with their fish easily and don't mind trying different fish after a while, while others want to put a group of fish in and have them until they die of old age.

Heller08's advise is for the first case and DJRansome is advising for the second case.

What do you want?

Personally I think getting your 4 Synodontis Petricola, 1 BN Pleco, and young male Peacocks and Lethrinops that stay under 6in would be a very pretty tank and should work for a while with adjustments as neccessary down the road.

You may find later on you are willing to sacrifice 'pretty' to see breeding and other more interesting behaviors.

I would add that I too would stay away from the larger more aggressive peacocks and haps.

Over time I have found that I like my tanks less crowded which lets me see more of the fishes personality, but certainly, your mileage will vary.

Good Luck.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

A male peacock/hap tank can definitely be done. I like mine quite a lot. You do have to follow a few rules and be willing to make adjustments when necessary.

The important rules:

Get males that are obviously male but not fully mature;
Avoid the more aggressive types, such as jacobfriberghi's (although I have a lovely yellow jake that is very mellow);
Avoid males that look too much like one another;
Only get one per species;
Introduce new comers in groups of at least three;
Be willing to catch and rehome bullies that wreak havoc (and it will always be your favorite!);
Stick to those peacocks/haps that stay relatively small.

I love my tank and have not yet gotten the hankering for breeding!


----------



## akgirl (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for the advice everyone. Can you guys give me the names of some of the less aggressive and smaller peacocks that are available? And how many of each or whatever could go together? I think i'm just going to stick with peacocks only (no haps). so a list of some possible species would be helpful :wink: 
Thanks!


----------



## nelson6972 (Jan 26, 2005)

peacocks i'd suggest are the kandeense, hueseri, yellow collar & maulana. all are "smaller" and IME more timid than most peacocks


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

> I think i'm just going to stick with peacocks only (no haps). so a list of some possible species would be helpful


So you know and understand, all Peacocks are Haps of the genus Aulonocara. Think of it like (Terriers = Aulonocara) and (Haplochromis= Dog). Going all Aulonocara is great, but I just wanted you to understand that basic fact before you say no to any other Hap out of hand.



> And how many of each or whatever could go together?


If you are still going all male - then re-read hollyfish2000's advice again - it is dead on. Here is an article talking about all male tanks to also read. Basically, only one male per species and they should all look as different as possible!

If you want a breeding group of fish that is a different scenario altogether.



> Can you guys give me the names of some of the less aggressive and smaller peacocks that are available?


Peacocks are listed here.
Haps are listed here.

Examples of fish you will want are:

Edit:


> [peacocks i'd suggest are the kandeense, hueseri, yellow collar & maulana. all are "smaller" and IME more timid than most peacocks


What he said :thumb:.
End Edit.

Some haps to consider if you add those nasty things .
Copadichromis trewavasae
Lethrinops sp. "Red Cap" (Itungi)
Otopharynx lithobates (Zimbawe) :thumb: - Hint, hint...
Placidochromis electra (Deep Water Hap) - pictures don't do them justice

I switched my 90 over to a mixed Hap/Peacock all male tank in July. So far its working out great.

Hope this helps.

Good Luck.


----------



## akgirl (Jul 23, 2009)

lol thanks...I kinda feel like an idiot cuz i keep saying the wrong things...blah i'm still new to this. Im trying to learn thou :wink: thanks for all the advice!!! I really appreciate it.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

> I kinda feel like an idiot cuz i keep saying the wrong things...blah i'm still new to this. Im trying to learn thou


You are drinking from the fire hose - no worries.

I think we are all thrilled when someone actually does research before they post something like - _I have a new thirty gallon tank with an Auratus, BumbleBee, Frontosa, Kenyi, Giraffe cichlid, and an Eye Biter - what else can I add?_ :roll:

So no, thank you for doing right by your future fish.

Good Luck.


----------



## heller08 (Sep 4, 2009)

I would also suggest that you stay away from the jakes. Maleris and benga are good if you are going without females as well as maisoni and mbenji. You could easily try some mild mannered haps as well if you are not stuck on just peacocks. Cop. virgialis is very nice and fairly unique hap as well as moorii. protomelas. sp. solo is very cool as well. If you are interested in some very neat obscure colorations try adding Aul. chitande type. One caution on the kandeense is they tend to be dificult to color without the right environment or some girlies. Beuatiful fish if you can get them to color. Be willing to trade back with your LFS. You may lose a bit in the trade, but if you develop a good relationship, you mightt be surprised at the the little gems you can come r=ross at very reasonable prices. Have fun.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The main problem is that the tank is not that long. And you need the tank to be crowded somewhat.


----------



## akgirl (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

